# Dually Rim Interchange?



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a 94 3500 mason dump and noticed there is a ford rim mounted on the truck. Will early 90's ford rim interchange to fit mine? I wanted to purchase some spare's and have a deal on some ford rims.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone????????????


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Stan;1165058 said:


> I have a 94 3500 mason dump and noticed there is a ford rim mounted on the truck. Will early 90's ford rim interchange to fit mine? I wanted to purchase some spare's and have a deal on some ford rims.


This was in the Chevy truck category so if the 3500 is indeed a Chevy,didn't you already answer your own question?To be sure though,why not just measure your pattern and center hole against the sellers?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

tuney443;1168345 said:


> This was in the Chevy truck category so if the 3500 is indeed a Chevy,didn't you already answer your own question?To be sure though,why not just measure your pattern and center hole against the sellers?


Thanks for the reply, for some reason the newer ford rims looked a little different.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

yes it is. both are 8x6.5 bolt pattern


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

09dieselguy;1168786 said:


> yes it is. both are 8x6.5 bolt pattern


Excellent! out of curiosity are they currently all the same or differ in the later years?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i have over 10+ years as tire tech and mechanic. 

some will swap over some will not swap. 

check the hub hole dia . on both the stock on your truck and the rims you want. 

there is visual diffrences over the years. and the hub hole size is diffrent. 

had a guy come in with 4 used drw rims. said mount up 4 new tires. were gona be his winter tires. 1 week later he was back gettin tires swaped to his ( on the truck rims ) as the 4 he got wouldnt fit the rear.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

sweetk30;1168837 said:


> i have over 10+ years as tire tech and mechanic.
> 
> some will swap over some will not swap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, that is what I was afraid of.


----------



## nepagearjammer (Sep 12, 2010)

*8- lugs*

ford and dodge factory 8-lug rims will fit on chevy...chevy won't fit on ford.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

nepagearjammer;1169234 said:


> ford and dodge factory 8-lug rims will fit on chevy...chevy won't fit on ford.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

also dont forget drw rims center on the hub . so if you install rims with to big of a hub hole or spacers to run fatter tires the rim or rims will not center on the axle hub and can cause a vibration problem. then you will be trying to fix a problem that you might not find unless you read this and understand it. 

just cause it fits and bolts up dosnt mean its 100% correct.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

sweetk30;1169760 said:


> also dont forget drw rims center on the hub . so if you install rims with to big of a hub hole or spacers to run fatter tires the rim or rims will not center on the axle hub and can cause a vibration problem. then you will be trying to fix a problem that you might not find unless you read this and understand it.
> 
> just cause it fits and bolts up dosnt mean its 100% correct.


Good thought, will check that out....thanks!


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Stan;1165058 said:


> I have a 94 3500 mason dump and noticed there is a ford rim mounted on the truck. Will early 90's ford rim interchange to fit mine? I wanted to purchase some spare's and have a deal on some ford rims.


If they are Ford rims and you cannot use them, I would be interested in picking them up. I live in Massachusetts so we'd have to arrange a pickup time.

Glenn


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

glennemay;1179234 said:


> If they are Ford rims and you cannot use them, I would be interested in picking them up. I live in Massachusetts so we'd have to arrange a pickup time.
> 
> Glenn


There are 4 rims up for grabs. I'm taking 2 of the 6 but need to break down the tires this week. The other 4 were going back to the person I bought the tires from. PM an offer and I'll relay it him.


----------

